

Looks cheaper than stripe - rumdz
https://knoxpayments.com/

======
richbradshaw
But you have to put your username and password for your bank into their site…

Also, what sort of bank works like that anyway - the banks I've used all
mandate 2 factor auth, plus use various questions instead of a traditional
password (e.g. 1st, 4th, 8th char of password + a memorable place).

